# Kalanick Says That He'll Buy Every Tesla...



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Travis tells Musk that he'll buy every one of a possibly upcoming Tesla self-driving car. 
Just one thing. 
Who gets the blame for not being able to find a passenger when their slobbering drunk fingers can't get the pin in the correct location? 
Is a CSR going to have to send the car out to a possibly wrong location? 
And if the passenger puts the wrong address in to where he's going, it the CSR going to have 20 Bux taken out of his/her pay check? haha. 
The possibilities are endless.

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...lf-a-million-autonomous-electric-cars-in-2020


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

I've never seen such a ruthless inhuman company. They attack the Mayor of NYC for trying to put a cap on flooding the market and simultaneously proclaim they can't wait to get rid of Human drivers and gut the entire industry.

It's like dealing with someone who isn't actually Human, what can you even say about it. Even animals have feelings, this is something else entirely.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you imagine what people will don't driverless cars?

Removing the driver removes the one thing preventing some passengers from behaving like animals.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Will never happen in Vegas, same reasons there is no Uber in Vegas.

Speaking of self driving cars. It will be on high priority list of chop shops. Load it on a tow truck, wrap it in tin foil and load it in to a shipping crate. Hello Middle East.

Uber, the #1 drug mule.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Travis tells Musk that he'll buy every one of a possibly upcoming Tesla self-driving car.
> Just one thing.
> Who gets the blame for not being able to find a passenger when their slobbering drunk fingers can't get the pin in the correct location?
> Is a CSR going to have to send the car out to a possibly wrong location?
> ...


POST # 1/Uber-Doober: As the Actor on the 90's Sitcom
"M.A.S.H." used to say "HORSE PUCKEY!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen such a ruthless inhuman company. They attack the Mayor of NYC for trying to put a cap on flooding the market and simultaneously proclaim they can't wait to get rid of Human drivers and gut the entire industry.
> 
> It's like dealing with someone who isn't actually Human, what can you even say about it. Even animals have feelings, this is something else entirely.


POST #:2/Hackenstein: Why, then, do
You think that
I frequently refer to them as:
"A N T I P E R S O N N E L ...L L C ?"

RIGHT, UberRidiculous ?


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Can you imagine what people will don't driverless cars?
> 
> Removing the driver removes the one thing preventing some passengers from behaving like animals.


Let's start a cage ride delivery Service: You've got human Junk!
Dump the Junk........


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Can you imagine what people will don't driverless cars?
> 
> Removing the driver removes the one thing preventing some passengers from behaving like animals.


There ll be surveillance cameras. 
Godview will be complete. 
The quest continues. #Babel


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:2/Hackenstein: Why, then, do
> You think that
> I frequently refer to them as:
> "A N T I P E R S O N N E L ...L L C ?"
> ...


Let's just say he has an AI mentality


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen such a ruthless inhuman company. They attack the Mayor of NYC for trying to put a cap on flooding the market and simultaneously proclaim they can't wait to get rid of Human drivers and gut the entire industry.
> 
> It's like dealing with someone who isn't actually Human, what can you even say about it. Even animals have feelings, this is something else entirely.


It's called a Megacorporation.

Too many companies have been allowed to become one.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

It will be so easy to steal a robouber. You think random people won't sabotage one of those cars with a hat and a fake mustache. Do cars drive at night with the dome light, no. people will knife the seat. Those cars will be pissed in thrown up in and trashed. Who's going to help the drunk person out who's going to wake the person up? Kids will pile 6 people in. Taxis will puncture the tires and kick or slash the doors.
I can keep going...

Robo uber won't work.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

What stops people walking by from throwing a rock at a cab or an uber if they are mad at the company? The person inside that may chase them and call it the police.

Do you think there might be a lot of former drivers that lost their job that won't do this for fun or spite.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Travis tells Musk that he'll buy every one of a possibly upcoming Tesla self-driving car.
> Just one thing.
> Who gets the blame for not being able to find a passenger when their slobbering drunk fingers can't get the pin in the correct location?
> Is a CSR going to have to send the car out to a possibly wrong location?
> ...


Not happening for at least 10 years


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen such a ruthless inhuman company. They attack the Mayor of NYC for trying to put a cap on flooding the market and simultaneously proclaim they can't wait to get rid of Human drivers and gut the entire industry.
> 
> It's like dealing with someone who isn't actually Human, what can you even say about it. Even animals have feelings, this is something else entirely.


You have a great Point of view, I totally agree with you,I would send it to the Mayor of NYC.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Travis tells Musk that he'll buy every one of a possibly upcoming Tesla self-driving car.
> Just one thing.
> Who gets the blame for not being able to find a passenger when their slobbering drunk fingers can't get the pin in the correct location?
> Is a CSR going to have to send the car out to a possibly wrong location?
> ...


POST # 1/Uber-Doober: Doesn't the 
North Ridge Prevaricator's
Techno-Fanta$y remind You of the
"Underpants Gnomes" Episode of "South
Park"/Comedy Central from 3-4 Years
ago?

It's the MISSING MIDDLE that has
made Life HELLISH (in degrees) for al-
most Everyone below the Rank of Inve-
$tor involved with #[F]Uber after 2013.
NYE 2014 was the Climax with, as the
NYC Drivers like to say, Pure "Sh♧♡show,"
ever since. Right, bilyvh ?

Thank God for ShannonLiss-Riordan, Esq.!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen such a ruthless inhuman company. They attack the Mayor of NYC for trying to put a cap on flooding the market and simultaneously proclaim they can't wait to get rid of Human drivers and gut the entire industry.
> 
> It's like dealing with someone who isn't actually Human, what can you even say about it. Even animals have feelings, this is something else entirely.


POST # 2/Hackenstein: Have You
thought about Joining 
chi1cabby 's Tiny Group of UPNFers
that Tweet ? Your Surgically Effective
Posts are the Last Thing the Snot-Nosed
MBA's at #[F]Uber expect. Sure, they'd
make the Standard "Taxi Mafia" Denun-
ciations, but You'd earn a spot in St.
Comity of Chicago's Will.

Bison advocates NEW Rx Strength
KALABLASTIC for Persistent #[F]Uberitis
Infestations (with/without NEWS-
peak Aberrancy/Mohreritis-likeEffu-
sions or Aynrandian Delu$ion$ary
Syndrome.)
Ask Your Doctor if KalaBlastic
is "right" for You!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

zMann said:


> You have a great Point of view, I totally agree with you,I would send it to the Mayor of NYC.


I heard TravisK started a twitter bomb on the NY Mayor. The Mayor should start talking UberPeople.net! You know Travis doesn't want this website being too well known. Wouldn't it be great if UberPeople started 'trending'?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/Hackenstein: Have You
> thought about Joining
> chi1cabby 's Tiny Group of UPNFers
> that Tweet ? Your Surgically Effective
> ...


^^^
LOL @ the camouflaged Ayn Rand inclusion. 
Kalanick Shrugged. 
Uber in Dystopia.


----------

